# Good CL Derbyshire/Lincolnshire/Nottinghamshire/Rutland etc



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

All,

We are looking for a good CL in Derbyshire/Lincolnshire/Nottinghamshire/Norfolk/Rutland. We need a good quality cl with easy access to walking routes, cycle routes or attractions, any recommendations would be greatly received


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Good CS at the pheasants roost just outside manton on rutland water loads of walks bike rides etc as well as a view over the water lots of cheaper camping options around there as well


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Depends what you mean by ""good quality CL", a good place we like is Lyndon Top, on Rutland water. Good access to track around Rutland Water . Only water and chemical point but loads of space.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I second Lyndon Top - our favourite local place. Been going there for many years. Only about 40mins drive from home. Will be there this weekend for a 59 mile cycle event on Sat.

DavidL


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Lyndon top is one of the " cheaper camping options around" like the one at the sailing club but O P specifically asked for good quality CL site , there are lots in Derbyshire itself, around carsington water or by one of the converted railway lines the tissington trail or high peaks etc.


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks for the information to date, i will look into these,


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi we are at Darwood House Farm C/L just outside Woodhall Spa very quiet and plenty of walking and cycling around about


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We are at Lyndon Top now and the weather is glorious. £7 per night with a view over Rutland Water to die for. Even got free wifi from a Hotel at the other side of the Water and that is with one of Addies old style long range wifi aerials.


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Rugbyken,

Do you know the names of the sites mentioned around high peak?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Can't find Lyndon Top on either CC or CCC, does anyone have a link please
Alan H


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Just google lyndon top Alan you can book on their website.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

dhutchy said:


> Just google lyndon top Alan you can book on their website.


Ye I did that, but thought the OP was looking for a 5 van CL, so thought it must be the wrong place

Alan H


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Tonge station is great for cycle rides, you can print them off which we did. It is in Derbyshire and not too hilly as much of it is on unused railway track.

Not sure about CL/CS can never remember which is which, we always rally there, only small site, it was a railway station at one time.

Mandy

Edit - sorry appears to be a CS 
http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/campsites/uk/derbyshire/breedononthehill/tongestation


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

..


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

The CS is called The Paddock, at Lyndon Top - it's on uk comapsites.co.uk


----------

